# Kennel Von Der Traumwolfen



## jakemo (Jan 22, 2016)

I am buying a pup from Marsha at Kennel Von Der Traumwolfen. I am so excited and have been so impressed with my communications with Marsha. However, in the pursuit of due diligence, I wanted to touch base with others who have dealt with this breeder (with Marsha's blessing...which is a good sign in and of itself). If you have Marsha's pups, I'd love to hear about your experiences with your dogs. Good health? Right temperament? Are you pursuing any confirmations? Post a pic? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This is an older thread but has some good posts on her puppies http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-der-traumwolfen-what-do-u-think-breeder.html


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I know Marsha well, I sold her Elsa (Enni) who I bred while her dam was in Belgium for training. I have worked with her on several of her breedings and she has stayed here with me several times now. I have met Chita, Gin, Ebene, and Camry as well. They have all been here in my home.

A friend here in Pittsburgh has an F litter female who is working and will be titled this spring. Very nice dog.

The J litter from Ebene is very very very nice!!!!! I know 2 females will be titled from that litter in IPO as they are local. The new K litter should produce sport prospects/active companions for AKC sports or IPO as well - love the sire!!!! So I think you will get a very nice pups from this litter.

Lee


----------



## jakemo (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Lee - I'm not skilled in dissecting pedigrees, but based on my amatuerish observations the new litter looked like a sold breeding. Ares sounds like an excellent dog and Marsha sounds a lot like the type of dog I'm looking for. I'm very excited to see the male she has picked out for me.


----------



## jakemo (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Mary Beth - I hadn't seen that thread. It's a little dated, but very helpful. I'm really hoping some of the folks who got who pups respond so I can see some of her dogs and hear about the things they are accomplishing.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

not sure if many - if any - of her puppy buyers are here - I have a few - but many poeple come on here, research, buy a puppy from someone here and then are not into being on a forum, especially when they have breeder support directly....

Lee


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would try sending them a pm. Also, the breeder's facebook page may have some comments and photos from people who have one of her pups.


----------



## jakemo (Jan 22, 2016)

Good points... Marsha gave me contact info for several of her puppy owners. I've sent them private messages. Thanks again for your help.


----------

